
Chip-Scale Spectrometers Compete with Performance of Standard Versions - extraterra
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/biomedical/imaging/chipscale-spectrometers-match-peformance-of-their-big-brothers
======
Nomentatus
So that should make illegal drug detection via breath awfully cheap. What
company is going to be able to resist?

